A list of resources for learning Go language - firatcan
======
firatcan
Hello everyone I just curated a list of resource for learning go language. I
thought, this extraordinary times might be helpful for you to spare time to
learn new skills. You need to sign up for check to list but it’s totally free.

[https://www.jooseph.com](https://www.jooseph.com)

